# Where are you from? Map Yourself!



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Welcome to Hauntforum!*
_Let us know where you are from by marking yourself on the map!_
:jol:
*MAP YOURSELF HERE!*

_(I made a map for HF members. Would be cool if we were all on it)_​


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

ok, call me stupid, but I can't figure out how to mark it.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

call me stupid #2....I can't figure it out either.......


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

at the top it says TOOLS: Add Marker


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok.. I'm baffled.. because I don't see where is says Tools: Add Marker lol.. perhaps its here only for you since you created the map?


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, I even registered and I am not getting that. Maybe you are the only one with access to tools.
I love the idea though.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Or you could sign up on my site and I will do it for you.

www.hauntseeker.com


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, and I have feeling the mods are going to move this one.


----------



## Crypt 31 (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a great idea. I'm going to toy around with it and see if I can figure out a way to make this work. I guess one way to make it work would be for whoever creates the map to use a login name & password that can be shared with the board.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello(Waving at everyone) I already figured it out. I have a google map on my site that will list everyone. Hello again.

Sometimes I feel like i am talking to myself. LOL


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_Thats stupid._
*-=Well delete this thread=-*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i really like the idea of a "hauntforum" memebers map and one that you can get the distance to and all that. I especially like the fact that i can actually see the number 1 on that map. Baaad Eyes are getting worse as i get older. Im registered on DT's site or I was and looking at that one now i see im not there. I guess i should have re-registered with beta..hUH DT..okay im doing that now.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay i fixed it DT, now i just have to get a picture of my final haunt so i can add my name to the map.  THANKS ooh and Big Howlin..i still like the idea of the hauntforum one. It gives me more choices when choosing my next stalking victim...muhahahahhah


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought that his idea was great, that is why I invested so much time in doing it. Plus with the added interest in the media trying to find people with such displays, I thought it might be a good idea to promote everyone's haunt.


----------

